# Prayer for Audry please



## monark (May 12, 2005)

My Mom, small malignant tumor in her right lung. She's going though testing this week to see if the cancer has spread. Thank the Lord it was caught early by accident while looking at spinal/back problems. Thanks.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Heavenly Father, we lift up Audry to you. We pray that the cancer has not spread and that this lesion is treatable and curable. In Jesus name we pray. Amen.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Reel Time said:


> Heavenly Father, we lift up Audry to you. We pray that the cancer has not spread and that this lesion is treatable and curable. In Jesus name we pray. Amen.


AMEN!!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Agreeing with all prayers. Amen. God Bless.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> Heavenly Father, we lift up Audry to you. We pray that the cancer has not spread and that this lesion is treatable and curable. In Jesus name we pray. Amen.


Father, I pray in agreement with Reel Time. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*PRAYERS SENT....*


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Lord Jesus we pray in your name that Audrys cancer is cured lord we know that when we lift her to your throne she will be cured lord jesus we open our hearts to you lord and surrender all lord hear our prayers amen.....


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Thank you all. Looks like it is isolated to the right lung. The doctors are looking at one nymph node in the center of her chest. Hopefully we will know next week. 

She has never smoked so something else started this cancer. Thank you again.


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Prayers sent...

God Bless!

df20


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Prayers Sent....


----------



## RRTex (Jun 21, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

monark said:


> Thank you all. Looks like it is isolated to the right lung. The doctors are looking at one nymph node in the center of her chest. Hopefully we will know next week.
> 
> That nymph node was malignant. Chemo starts on Sept. 27th. Doctors are positive. Thanks again.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers sent for your mother, you and your family.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

monark said:


> Thank you all. Looks like it is isolated to the right lung. The doctors are looking at one nymph node in the center of her chest. Hopefully we will know next week.
> 
> That nymph node was malignant. Chemo starts on Sept. 27th. Doctors are positive. Thanks again.


Heavenly Father,

As Audry began her chemo treatments today, I ask you to hold her in the palm of your loving hand. Let your Holy Spirit comfort and protect her. Be the healing of her soul and her body. Be with her family as they seek to be strong and supportive during this time of uncertainty. Let all of them praise the name of Jesus, giving him glory for his love and salvation. His salvation reaches us in body, soul, and spirit.

Father, pour out your mercy on Audry and her family. Heal her completely, and give her a more abundant life.

In the name of Jesus my Savior I gratefully pray. Amen.


----------

